# DVR 522 and connecting it to my PC through USB



## NightmareDragon

Hey i am never gonna use a pocketdish, they are ungodly expensive. So i was wondering, Is it possible to connect my 522 to my pc through usb, and move the files from my 522 to my hard drive?


----------



## kf4omc

Simple question. The Simple answer is "NO"!!!

This is what I did. I got a DVD recorder and recorded what I wanted and from there I put it on my computer.


----------



## JohnL

NightmareDragon said:


> Hey i am never gonna use a pocketdish, they are ungodly expensive. So i was wondering, Is it possible to connect my 522 to my pc through usb, and move the files from my 522 to my hard drive?


Nightmare,

You actually think the PocketDish is expensive, really. They are much cheaper than the Video IPOD, with more accessories, Built-in MPEG2 encoder, not limited to Pay services like I-tunes Video.

For the features of the PocketDish I think their price point is reasonable for features and it's abilities.

John


----------



## NightmareDragon

Really? there is not even some kind of program that'll let me into my dish reciever? some drivers i can install? anything? i'm not trying to do anything illigal, i just want to save some shows before my DVR gets full. my dish unit has a usb port there has got to be something.


----------



## James Long

DBSTalk User Agreement (please read it here)(m) Discussion about hacking into the content of Personal Video Recorders (PVR's) including digital transfer of undecoded programming from the PVR's hard drive to another medium is prohibited.​The only supported way to copy content off of your hard drive is via the Audio/Video outputs - you can connect a DVD burner, PC video capture, even a VCR if you have one of those around.

The only supported use of the USB is to transfer programs to a PocketDish for portable playback. Nothing more.


----------



## AKDishuser

"Discussion about hacking into the content of Personal Video Recorders (PVR's) including digital transfer of undecoded programming from the PVR's hard drive to another medium is prohibited.[/indent]The only supported way to copy content off of your hard drive is via the Audio/Video outputs - you can connect a DVD burner, PC video capture, even a VCR if you have one of those around.

The only supported use of the USB is to transfer programs to a PocketDish for portable playback. Nothing more."

Hey, JL, I'm not discussing _how_ digital content might be transferred, but I am wondering what the legal situation is, and I'm sure many others on this site share my interest.

Here are the facts: I own my DVR and have paid Dish in full for the satellite broadcasts I've recorded to the HD. Apparently Dish has no problem if I want to transfer a decoded=degraded analog version of these recordings to the medium of my choice. Obviously my use of both the digital content and any analog copies is governed by copyright laws, i.e. I can't sell the content or charge others to view it etc.

I know full well that Dish doesn't "support" any means by which to transfer digital content to another storage medium. The proprietary DVRs haven't been designed to make this possible. The only hardware interface that is intended to work requires use of another piece of proprietary hardware, the PocketDish, and presumably there is no way to get digital content from the PD to another HD, DVD, etc., either (I don't own a PD but assume this is the case).

But, here's my question: if I own the personal use rights to the recorded content and own the physical DVR, what if any is Dish's residual legal interest or property right over that content? If Dish maintains that it has some sort of interest in either the content or the hardware, has this ever been tested in court? Because it seems to that while the artists and production companies that created the content have a residual interest in it under our federal copyright laws, Dish doesn't.

Also, I know that the digital code Dish uses is proprietary. A similar situation to computer code, e.g. Microsoft's Windows operating system code. However, the law allows me to make backup copies of my XP software and of documents created using MS Word, etc. MS does not forbid me from using DVDs, flash media, other HDs, etc. to store these backup copies. So what's the difference between this situation and Dish's stance on making digital backups of legally-recorded content, assuming this were technically possible?

Please elucidate, if you can, so we can all know what is and isn't legal!

Thanks --

CT in AK


----------



## James Long

At this point it is irrelevant. The site rule for DBSTalk is that we do not discuss transfering content off of DVR hard drives. The obvious exception would be PocketDish transfers since that is a supported use of a receiver. If E* ever comes up with other supported uses (such as USB drives for the 942 and 622) we will talk about them. I realize you are a new registrant, but we have been down this road before - once people start talking about what is legal or not it becomes a complaint that the processes should be able to be discussed - we are NOT going there.

As far as I know there is no hack way of using the USB to do what you want anyways ... but it is beyond what we allow here. We don't excuse hacking the content of a DVR - whether or not it is legal. So whether or not it is legal becomes moot.


----------



## robert koerner

This site has a rule, in essence, do not delve into hacking.

I've never asked why--I just assume it is to keep the site running in an open, friendly, informative nature.

I assume they have do draw a line, about hacking, some place.

Where they have drawn the line, suites me fine.

Bob


----------

